# Vase



## CodyC (Jun 3, 2012)

I turned this from a cut-off piece of Boxelder. The main chunk is a rough-turned salad bowl that is drying and this came out of what was left. It's 9 3/4" tall and 3 1/2" at the widest point. Collar and finial are Walnut. Finish is 5 coats of WOP and Beall buffed on all three wheels.

[attachment=6334] [attachment=6335] [attachment=6336] [attachment=6337]


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Incredible work!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the shape, wood type and execution- did I miss anything.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2012)

NIce ! Great job on the finial. I like the design of the matched finial and collar 
Scott


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely piece, the wood selection and shape are perfect.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 3, 2012)

Very impressive !!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Cody! You may want to skip the white diamond wheel on darker woods like walnut... I've had a heck of a time getting it out of the pores! Love the spalting on that boxelder!


----------



## myingling (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work


----------

